# Solar Power for Van Camper



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I will be buying a used cargo van and outfitting it for camping / part time living. It makes me nervous to use propane, etc. for cooking. Maybe a Coleman stove when I can cook outside. Also interested in a way to heat and cool when need - hope I can plan my trips to be during temperate weather, but you never know. Would really like to have a small frig/freezer instead of a cooler.

I don't think LED lights, laptop, etc. will be a problem - more concerned about the other items. Is there any kind of a radiant flat floor heater that would be enough to heat a van? Can't imagine it would take that much heat.

Any and all suggestions welcome, as long as you're constructive.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I assume you meant electric radiant heat. Not really practical in terms of what you could haul around in the way of solar panels....you need a fair amount of power to start heating, or running AC units.

Propane heaters for campers is a pretty well figured out science, no need to fear. I'd put that and a two burner stove in way before I'd fool with a gasoline Coleman.


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw some radiant floor heaters for a "garage" - would that be something that might work? I would think a propane heater would run me out of a van - have I only seen the big ones?


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I did a small refrigerator in our van when it was set up for camping. Generally, by the end of a ten day trip, both extra batteries were fatally discharged, even with the input from a souped-up alternator going as much as six hours a day. Trust me, you really want a good cooler setup rather than a refrigerator. I also put in a microwave. Again, upon reflection it wasn't the best idea. A small alcohol stove would have been a better choice.

Vans take a HUGE amount of heat or cooling, far more than you might think. To properly cool them on 95 degree sunny summer days, it would take TWO window AC units _at a minimum._ Heating in a campground can be done to tolerable temps with an electric space heater, but be prepared for the windows and walls sweating from moisture condensation.

Stealth camping is a trade-off. If you want comfort, you need to go up the next step to a used RV, like the Toyota ones. If you want some flexibility in the van, everything needs to be removable.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Piney Woods said:


> I saw some radiant floor heaters for a "garage" - would that be something that might work?


How many watts were they ? If over a few hundred, the cost to power from solar will be VERY high.


Piney Woods said:


> I would think a propane heater would run me out of a van - have I only seen the big ones?


That's what thermostats are for.

http://www.fishhousesupply.com/furnaces.htm


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks like they're also called engine heaters - have photos on the floor under the car and also on top of the engine. 400 watts.

Harry Chickpea - what would you consider a good cooler setup?


----------



## Piney Woods (Jul 5, 2006)

Sorry - here's the link:

http://heatauthority.com/engine-and...otor-and-engine-warming-electric-blanket.html


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

A couple of these might be good. If you can modify an ice container inside to have a drain that extends under the van, even better.
http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-70-Quart-Xtreme-Cooler-Blue/dp/B000G64I1A


----------

